

Guy Kawasaki on Venture Capital - humanlever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1etQC2-Vg_s&feature=related

======
Protophore
Part 2: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFDnT_xgqJ0> Part 3:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwMNlJJBVZk>

